# Service



## Burt4711 (9. Oktober 2014)

Hi,

Ich interessiere mich für das Soul Fire.
Wies beim Fully so ist gibts da viele Möglichkeiten, was Probleme machen kann...Lager, Dämpfer etc. 
Wie ist das bei denen geregelt....muss ich da immer hin wenn was ist oder kann ich in eine Werkstatt hier am Ort gehen und kriege im Garantiefall das von Rose erstattet? War vor Jahren an nem RR mit LRS zentrieren so.
Ich wohne 130 km Weg von Rose....schon ein Stück wenn das öfter ist.

Davon ab...wie zufrieden seid ihr so mit den Fullies von Rose??

Lg


----------



## jojo2 (12. Oktober 2014)

ich hoffe, ich verstehe deine anfrage richtig...
daher antworte ich mal so, wie ich das verstanden habe
(deine erste frage zur reparatur / garantie ist aber besser bei rose aufgehoben als hier - mail oder ruf rose mal an
wäre meine empfehlung).

meine kenntnisse:
es gibt diese serviceintervalle - du schickst das rad hin, die kontrollieren das
und reparieren das in absprache mit dem besitzer notwendigenfalls - die anfallenden grundkosten müssten auf der rosewebsite stehen.
für "garantiefälle" ist das rad nach meinen erfahrungen zu rose zu schicken - die wollen sich natürlich
ein eigenes bild von dem problem machen (karton, mit dem das rad ggf. zugeschickt wurde, nach möglichkeit behalten)

wenn man ein rad von einem versender kauft, lernt man im laufe der zeit normalerweise
die standardreparaturen selbst duchzuführen. es gibt nämlich einige radläden,
die die reparaturen an solchen rädern nicht durchführen wollen...


zu dem:
"Davon ab...wie zufrieden seid ihr so mit den Fullies von Rose??"
kann ich nur sagen:
bau bei solchen ausgangsfragen nur bedingt auf die einschätzungen anderer radfahrer im internet,
denn zu verstehen, wie man manche bewertungen zu beurteilen sind, ist schon höhere psychologie.

zudem musst du konkreter nachfragen, was du wissen willst,
aber das beste wird sein, du gibst dir etwas mühe und liest die für dich interessanten passagen aus diesem roseforum.
z.b. zu technischen fragen gibt es hier eine menge infos... für viele andere fragen zu den rädern solltest du dich mal auf
ein paar verschiedene räder evtl. auch von verschiedenen herstellern draufsezten und ausgiebig probe fahren...
dann kriegst du eine ungefähre vorstellung davon wie zufrieden du - persönlich - mit dem rad werden könntest
grüße
jojo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (13. Oktober 2014)

jojo2 schrieb:


> zu dem:
> "Davon ab...wie zufrieden seid ihr so mit den Fullies von Rose??"
> kann ich nur sagen:
> bau bei solchen ausgangsfragen nur bedingt auf die einschätzungen anderer radfahrer im internet,
> ...



Ich lese und schreibe ja schon einige Zeit mit und habe was Interessantes entdeckt.
Wenn man hier im Forum guckt hat man das Gefühl das höchsten 5 Mann ein Rose Bike besitzen bzw. hier schreiben.

Da hier wirklich wenig los ist kann das eigendlich nur wenige Gründe haben.

Einen davon und ich glaube das es die wahrscheinlichste ist, ist das es sehr wenig Probleme gibt und die Leute sehr zufrieden sind.

Wenn es Probleme gibt, gibt es recht schnell ne Menge Leute die auftauchen und ähnliche Probleme haben.
Kann ich hier im Bereich sogut wie gar nicht finden.
Wie zufrieden Leute mit ihren Rad sind erkennt man auch wieviel darüber geschrieben wird.
Hier wird sehr wenig geschrieben, es wirkt als ob die Kunden zufrieden sind (lieber biken gehn als im Forum darüber quatschen oder keinerlei Probleme haben und deshalb gar nicht erst das Forum aufsuchen) 

Zu allen Anderem kann ich noch nix sagen.


----------



## DirtJumper III (13. Oktober 2014)

Burt4711 schrieb:


> Davon ab...wie zufrieden seid ihr so mit den Fullies von Rose??



Ich kann nur sagen dass ich sehr zufrieden mit den Rädern + Service bin! 
Vor paar Monaten hab ich den Hinterbau meines ´13er GC geschrottet und Rose hat mir ohne viel hin und her einen neuen zugeschickt. Wäre dieser nicht mehr lieferbar gewesen hätte ich sogar den aktuellen GC Rahmen von 2014 bekommen, trotz Eigenverschulden ohne Zuzahlung!
Deswegen wird mein nächster Rahmen wieder ein Rose.



jojo2 schrieb:


> deine erste frage zur reparatur / garantie ist aber besser bei rose aufgehoben als hier - mail oder ruf rose mal an
> wäre meine empfehlung.



Kann ich nur zustimmen, das ist die schnellste und zuverlässigste Quelle.


----------



## jojo2 (15. Oktober 2014)

@Burt4711

und?
sind deine fragen beantwortet?
fehlt noch was?
möchtest du dich bei den drei jungs noch eben bedanken?


----------



## Burt4711 (15. Oktober 2014)

HHmm,

Mich interessiert das Soul Fire.
Da gibts leider nicht viel zu lesen. 

Trotzdem danke natürlich, Jojo. 

Bin hier schon lange....bei mir hat sich nie einer bedankt :-(


----------



## jojo2 (15. Oktober 2014)

Burt4711 schrieb:


> Trotzdem danke natürlich, Jojo.
> 
> Bin hier schon lange....bei mir hat sich nie einer bedankt :-(



na dann fang ich mal damit an:
danke


----------



## Burt4711 (15. Oktober 2014)

Och...hab ja nicht viel geleistet hier in letzter Zeit.


----------



## rumag (15. Oktober 2014)

Hab mich die letzten Wochen ausführlichst mit dem Soulfire beschäftig und vermutlich so alles gelesen was es im Web über das Bike zu lesen gibt. Inklusive der verbauten Teile. Unterm Strich gibt es eigentlich nichts Negatives über das Soulfire zu berichten. Hab mir das Bike für einen Tag in Südtirol ausgeliehen und hatte einen sehr guten ersten Eindruck.

Mein Fazit: Soulfire 2 mit ein paar Änderungen mitte September bestellt. Wird Ende diesen Monats geliefert......


----------



## neonel (4. November 2014)

Ich oute mich mal als zufriedener Rosebiker.
Habe von Rose ein Red X Pro Hardtail '02, Red Bull Werks CC Fully '06 und ein ROSE Jabba Wood '11.
Die ersten beiden als Rahmen-Kit gekauft und selbst aufgebaut, das Jabba kam komplett.
Probleme gab es nie ernsthafte. Beim Jabba hat sich auf einer der ersten Fahrten eine Hülse vom Gelenk im Wald verirrt, kurze Mail, zwei Tage später war das Ersatzteil da, kostenlos. Beim Red X war damals eine Rock Shox Psylo mit bei, die nach einem Jahr suppte. Gabel eingeschickt, eine Woche später neu gedichtet zurückbekommen, kostenlos.
Eingeschickt hab ich ein Rad noch nie, mache aber wenn nötig sogut wie alle Reparaturen/Auf- und Umbauten selbst.


----------

